# FERAL - taugt das was?



## fedpix (19. Januar 2011)

Hi Zusammen, 

leider hab ich über die Bikes der marke Feral absolut nichts im netz gefunden. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand diese marke oder hat mal eines der Bikes getestet. 

Finde alles hört sich ganz gut an für den preis und rein vom optischen sieht es auch nicht schlecht aus... aber kann das was taugen für den extrem niedrigen Preis?

Hier z.B. bei Ebay ein Angebot für schlappe 169 Euro: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130475370495&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Der Preis etc klingt sehr verlockend, aber taugt das was oder fällt mir das Ding beim ersten kleinen Sprung auseinander?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ahnung von diesen Feral Bikes.

Viele Grüsse Daniel


----------



## Dirt_Jumper29 (19. Januar 2011)

Eine Diskussion über das Bike hatten wir hier schonmal in irgendeinem Topic. Ich glaube ein User wollte sich das mal holen, gehört hat man von dem allerdings nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (19. Januar 2011)

Also, auf dem Bild auf der eBay-Seite steht eine Internet-Adresse. Wenn man die aufruft und sich mal die Angebote anschaut, stellt man fest, dass das gleiche Rad dort günstiger angeboten wird. Das teuerste Rad wird dort für 199 Euro angeboten. Bei dem billigsten Ding steht in der Beschreibung: "Auch technisch bietet dieses Bike alles, was das BMXer-Herz begehrt."
So, und nun darfst Du Dir selber überlegen, was man von solchen Angeboten halten sollte ... 

Und wer ist überhaupt "Dewan Alam" und was für eine "Fabrik" der wohl hat?


----------



## Stirni (20. Januar 2011)

das ist dewan alam
http://www.facebook.com/people/Dewan-Alam/1038056126


----------



## RISE (20. Januar 2011)

Da siehst du es mal. Der hat als Jungunternehmer schon was erreicht, während du nur ständig Autos postest im Leichtsinn Forum.


----------



## Benh00re (20. Januar 2011)

hehe, lass meinen kleinen stirni in ruhe! der hat dir nichts getan!

guck dir bitte einfach mal die komplettrad palette bei diversen online-bmxshops durch, da wirste eher fündig, als bei ebay!


----------



## DJ_BMX (20. Januar 2011)

Also es is meines erachtens sack schwer. 

Wie viel willst du denn ausgeben? Also fÃ¼r 600â¬ bekommst du ein super einsteiger Rad und hast was davon.


----------



## Stirni (20. Januar 2011)

RISE schrieb:


> Da siehst du es mal. Der hat als Jungunternehmer schon was erreicht, während du nur ständig Autos postest im Leichtsinn Forum.



internetfame ist der beste fame.
ich hab,ich hab,ich hab den style & das geld...


----------



## HEIZER (20. Januar 2011)

Ein Rad für 170  , egal ob BMX , MTB etc... kann nie von guter Qualität sein ! So ein Teil möchte ich mal hier im Test sehen , das dürfte vernichtend enden


----------



## RISE (20. Januar 2011)

Stirni schrieb:


> internetfame ist der beste fame.
> ich hab,ich hab,ich hab den style & das geld...



Lass uns mal Lederjacken kaufen gehen und dann machen wir richtig harte Rapmusik. Rawdogg & Jizza B Heinz!


----------



## Stirni (20. Januar 2011)

hab da nen kollegen namens Ersin in Hagen-West.
der kann uns fürs erste bei unseren deals & drive-by's unter die arme greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (20. Januar 2011)

darf ich euch dann als erster haten?


----------



## Stirni (21. Januar 2011)

nur mit disstrack... un-offi. geht garnix


----------



## Daniel_D (21. Januar 2011)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Ein Rad für 170  , egal ob BMX , MTB etc... kann nie von guter Qualität sein ! So ein Teil möchte ich mal hier im Test sehen , das dürfte vernichtend enden



Wird das locker durchhalten, schließlich geht es da um Leichtbaukomponenten aus dem MTB und Rennradsektor. Ein Carbonrahmen wird niemals so viel aushalten wie einer aus Hiten. Dafür wäre der bei vergleichbarer Größe auch 5-mal so schwer. 

BMX Belastungen kann man nicht simulieren. Es sei denn man baut eine riesige Waschmaschiene und lässt die Bauteile bei 400u min hin- und herfliegen. Das ist zwar prüfungtechnisch völliger Schwachsinn, schaut aber bestimmt geil aus!


----------



## Bender1 (16. Februar 2011)

Dirt_Jumper29 schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion über das Bike hatten wir hier schonmal in irgendeinem Topic. Ich glaube ein User wollte sich das mal holen, gehört hat man von dem allerdings nichts mehr.



wieso nix mehr gehört ?? beim erstem sprung in einzelteile zerfallen und der typ gestorben ?? *g*

ne, spass bei seite.. ich hab mir des bike nämlich auch schon angeschaut und ich spiel auch mit dem gedanken .. 
also gibts keine infos zu der firma, spezieller, zu dem bike??


----------



## Bender1 (16. Februar 2011)

achja .. bin grad bereit n hunni locker zu machen .. evtl hat einer n anständiges gebrauchtes ?? 
wenn ja, mail an mich bitte


----------



## fedpix (16. Februar 2011)

Ich war bezgl. des Preises und der fehlenden Informationen zum Hersteller skeptisch, weshalb ich eben hier mal um rat fragen wollte... ich denke mal das ich da auch die Finger von lasse... dann lieber ein gutes gebrauchtes von nem namhaften Hersteller. 

Ich hab mir jetzt aber erstmal ein Dirt (mit Atom Lab Pimp 2 Rahmen und Marzocchi Dirt Jumper III SE) zugelegt, das ich jetzt noch etwas aufrüsten werde...

Falls aber mal jemand ein gutes und günstiges gebrauchtes BMX (für Street & Park) zu verkaufen hat, darf man sich gerne auch bei mir melden  



Viele Grüsse
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bender1 (16. Februar 2011)

ich selber fahr auch jetz n verdammt guten tourer n GHOST SE-7000 und will n bmx auch nur zum spielen haben ) 
aber des ghost kommt weg (vor 3 wochen gekauft) und soll n frerider her.. hab meine ansprüche etwas unterschätzt ) will den rahmen ja nich gleich zerbrechen


----------



## holmar (16. Februar 2011)

Ein Fahrrad heißt niemals dirt!


----------



## Bender1 (16. Februar 2011)

holmar schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad heißt niemals dirt!


bin sicher er meinte was andres


----------



## fedpix (17. Februar 2011)

Genau  ich hab mir nämlich nur nen LKW voll mit Dreck zugelegt und darin zufällig noch ein dazu passendes Fahrrad gefunden *g*


----------



## Bender1 (17. Februar 2011)

fedpix schrieb:


> Genau  ich hab mir nämlich nur nen LKW voll mit Dreck zugelegt und darin zufällig noch ein dazu passendes Fahrrad gefunden *g*


goil


----------



## alli333i (15. März 2011)

weiß inzwischen irgendwer was über feral? ich bin da schon mindestens drei mal drauf gestoßen...


----------

